# Trans won't shift out of first.



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello all. I jumped in my 66 Tempest last night, took it for a drive and found that it wouldn't shift out of 1st gear. It's a 2 speed automatic transmission. The previous owner put a 455 from a 1970 Grand Ville in it but i'm not sure what type of trans it is. Is it a Powerglide? Anyway, it won't shift out of 1st gear. Last year i changed the transmission fluid, filter and replaced the gasket and it has been good. The level of trans fluid is a little above the mark, looks and smells good. Any thoughts on what it could be? Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmmmmmm
my money is on the vacuum modulator line has a leak or bad end on the rubber hose at the tranny or carb ... it probably came off when you jumped the railroad tracks out on hiway 7


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> hmmmmmmm
> my money is on the vacuum modulator line has a leak or bad end on the rubber hose at the tranny or carb ... it probably came off when you jumped the railroad tracks out on hiway 7


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

And it's a Super Turbine 300, not a Powerglide.


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> And it's a Super Turbine 300, not a Powerglide.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> hmmmmmmm
> my money is on the vacuum modulator line has a leak or bad end on the rubber hose at the tranny or carb ... it probably came off when you jumped the railroad tracks out on hiway 7


Ok, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

"hmmmmmmm
my money is on the vacuum modulator line has a leak or bad end on the rubber hose at the tranny or carb ... it probably came off when you jumped the railroad tracks out on hiway 7"

My moneys on *BLK69JUDGE. 
*


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> hmmmmmmm
> my money is on the vacuum modulator line has a leak or bad end on the rubber hose at the tranny or carb ... it probably came off when you jumped the railroad tracks out on hiway 7


Good news! I located the vacuum line and found the issue. About 2 inches of vacuum hose, frayed and cracked. 98 cents later it was good as new! Shifts like a charm now. Thanks for the advice, I appreciate you! Happy Memorial Day!


----------

